# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مجمع البحرين للصغاني

## أحمد عبد الستار

رجاء من الإخوة توفير نسخة من معجم مجمع البحرين للصغاني، حيث أنني أحتاج إليه بشدة في دراستي، أو إرشادي إلى أي نسخة مطبوعة أو إلكترونية منه
رحم الله من ساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## الشويحي

حقق المعجم فى بضع رسائل جامعية بكلية اللغة العربية بالقاهرة جامعة الأزهر إن كنت مصريا . ولا يسمح لك بتصوير الرسالة كاملة بل يسمح بالاطلاع وتصوير عدد محدود من الصفحات .

----------


## مروان الحسني

ليت الإخوة في مصر يصورون لنا ما يقدرون عليه من هذا الكتاب !

و قد قال عنه المؤلف نفسه : و من حاز كتابي هذا فقد حاز اللغة بحذافيرها !!!

----------

